# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية برمجة المؤشرات واكسبرتات التداول - Experts Advisor EA أرشيف مؤشرات اكسبرتات الفوركس المميزة.  أهم الإسكربتات التي يحتاجها أي تاجر  بعد صمت دام لأيام .. الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## MR.dollar

موضوع مجمع لأهم إسكربتات فتح وإغلاق وإدارة الصفقات عسى أن يستفيد منه الجميع 
الموضوع مترجم من منتدى أجنبي للفائده وفقنا الله وإياكم  
1 _  إسكربت إغلاق جميع الصفقات 
يقوم بإغلاق جميع الصفقات المفتوحه بمجرد وضعه على الشارت  
2_  إسكربت إغلاق صفقات الشراء فقط
يقوم الإسكربت بإغلاق جميع صفقات الشراء بمجرد وضعه على الشارت  
3_ إسكربت إغلاق صفقات البيع فقط
يقوم الإسكربت بإغلاق جميع صفقات البيع بمجرد وضعه على الشارت  
4_ إسكربت حذف الأوامر المعلقه 
يقوم الإسكربت بحذف جميع الأوامر المعلقه بمجرد وضعه على الشارت  
5_ إسكربت إغلاق وحذف جميع الأوامر المعلقه 
يقوم الإسكربت بحذف وإغلاق جميع الصفقات والأوامر المعلقه بمجرد وضعه على الشارت  
6_  إسكربت يقوم بحذف أوامر الشراء المعلقه 
يقوم الإسكربت بحذف جميع أوامر الشراء المعلقه بمجرد وضعه على الشارت  
7_  إسكربت يقوم بحذف أوامر البيع المعلقه 
يقوم الإسكربت بحذف جميع أوامر البيع المعلقه بمجرد وضعه على الشارت  
8_ إسكربت يقوم بحذف وإغلاق صفقات وأوامر البيع المعلقه 
يقوم الإسكربت بحذف أوامر البيع المعلقه وإغلاق صفقات البيع  
9_ إسكربت يقوم بحذف وإغلاق صفقات وأوامر الشراء المعلقه  
يقوم الإسكربت بحذف أوامر الشراء المعلقة وإغلاق صفقات الشراء بمجرد وضعه على الشارت  
10_ إسكربت إغلاق الصفقات عند الوصول إلى ربح معين بالدولار   
يتبع

----------


## emadtur

شكرا اللك وماشالله عنك اخ مستر دولار سمعت عنك الكثير وعن خدماتك الكبيرة  التي تقدمها للاعضاء
لي طلب وحيد اللك من خلال خبرتك بالمؤشرات والاستراتجيات انا بصراحة تعبت  وانا دور على استراتيجية 
او مؤشر بهل الموصفات 
نسبة الربح تزيد على 80 %
اي من كل 10 صفقات على الاقل 8 رابحيين
نسبة الاستوب لوز اصغر من التك بروفيت
ليس هنالك حاجة الى الالتصاق بجاز الكمبيوتر 24\24
والعمل على الاسترتيجية يدوي لاني لااعتقد هناك افضل من العقل البشري
اذا كان عندك هي طريقة  الاسترتيجية بالتداول قاسفعني وانا بكون مشكور اللك مدى الحياة
اعرف طلب صعب ولكن شكرا اللم على كل الاحوال

----------


## oops

مجهود رائع اخي المستر دولار .. كما عهدناك تماما..
فلك الشكر .. وبارك الله فيك

----------


## a7med920

تسلم ايدك
احلى تحيه وكل ود وتقدير

----------


## ahmed5

شكرا لك على الملفات اخي المستر دولار

----------


## amoon234125

بالله عليك يا استاذ مستر دولار ان تنظر للطلب الذى طلبته منك فى هذا الموضوع https://forum.arabictrader.com/t99732.html
فانا لا اعلم ان كنت رايته ام لا

----------


## forexmen

مشكور مستر دولار ولكن لي ملاحظة عملية علي الحسابات الحقيقية ان معظم الاسكربتات قد لا تعمل بفاعلية في الحساب الحقيقي لسبب غير مفهوم او ربما يهملها سيرفر الشركة وقت الذروة ولكني وجدت ان لو الاوامر نفسها تنفذ عن طريق اكسبرت لنفس الغرض يكون التنفيذ اكثر دقة وقوة كأن الاكسبرت يجبر السيرفر علي التنفيذ أكثر من الاكسبرت - فهل نطمع في اصدارة اكسبرتية من هذه السكربتات 
والله الموفق

----------


## yousiif

أكثر من رائعة  
شكراً

----------


## سالم11

*السلام عليكم**آخي الكريم* *MR,Dollar** تحياتي لك ولكل من رواد المنتدى**كما يسعدني بعد غيابي الطويل عن المنتدى أن تكون أولا كتاباتي لك واحيي فيك روح التعاون والتفاني بخدمة إخوانك**أولا اود ان اقول كلمة حق بك وهي من خلال فحصي لمعضم الاكسبرتات التي صممتها حضرتك هي بالفعل ممتازة ان احسن اختيار الإعدادات المناسبة لها.**وعلي سبيل المثال لا التعيين اكسبيرت* *MR.dollar_Ma Crosses RSI EA** فهو رائع ومن فضل الله وكرمة توصلت لاعدادات مرضية بالنسبة لي ولله الحمد واعتقد انها تناسب الكثيرين لكنه بحاجة لبعض التعديلات ويا ريت لو تعدلها.**التعديلات كالتالي:**1- اضافة خانة للتايم فريم بحيث يأخد الكسبرت الاشارة من التايم المحدد بالإعدادات فقط حتى وان كان مفتوح على فريم اخر وهذا التعديل ضروري للاكسبرت منعا لحدوث قراءة خاطئة لاشارة البيع او الشراء ان كان مفتوح سهوا على فريم اخر.**2- الاكسبرت به خاصية تحديد عدد العقود وهي ممتازة لكن لاحظت أنة يشتري او يبيع من مواقع قريبة من الدخول الاول المطلوب اضافة خانة نحدد بها بعد المسافة بالنقاط بين العقود التي ستفتح. بمعني اذا كانت العملية بيع لا يبيع الا اذا ارتفع السعر بالنقاط المحددة فوق موقع الدخول الاول والثاني اذا كان كنا محديد 3 مواقع والعكس صحيح بالنسبة للشراء لا يشتري الا ان هبط السعر بالنقاط المحددة.**(مع التأكيد** ان يبيع او يشتري من الإعدادات المختارة لل* * RSI** وان يكون* *تقاطع الموفنجات ما زال قائم عند كل موقع بيع او شراء**)**لاني لاحظت انه يبيع او يشتري باماكن مختلفة عن* *الإعدادات التي وضعتها داخل الاكسبيرت* *لل* *RSI** فياريت تأكد على هذه الجزئية لو سمحت. يعني هو المفروض يشتري كل ما ينزل الي اعدادات الـ* *RSI* * طالما التقاطع قائم والعكس عند البيع.**3- اضافة خانة لتحديد مجمل ربح بحيث يغلق جميع العقود ان وصل لمجمل الربح المحدد باذن الله.  مع السماح بوضع خانه لفارق نقاط* *Slippage**أتمنى ان لا اكون اثقلت عليك الطلبات وان شاء الله سأضع إعدادات بأرباح تتراوح من 30 إلى 40% شهريا ودرو داون من 3 إلى 4.5 % تقريبا بإذن الله**ولمحبيه المغامرة اعمل حاليا لاستخلاص إعدادات تصل أرباحها إلى 300% شهريا (مع العلم إن كل شركة بحاجة لاعدادات مختلفة) والوصول لها مجهد فعلا وهذا سبب نجاح الاكسبيرت مع البعض وفشله مع البعض الاخر بسبب اختلاف الشموع وبالتالي اختلاف الاشارات...**والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله..***

----------


## mdmforex

فعلا  دول من اساسيات الاكسبرتات الي  بنحتاجها  انا  غيرت  المنصة الي بتداول فيها علشان  امر 
CLOSE ALL
بارك الله فيك وفي عملك

----------


## سالم11

> *السلام عليكم*    *آخي الكريم* *MR,Dollar*   *تحياتي لك ولكل من رواد المنتدى*    *كما يسعدني بعد غيابي الطويل عن المنتدى أن تكون أولا كتاباتي لك واحيي فيك روح التعاون والتفاني بخدمة إخوانك*   *أولا اود ان اقول كلمة حق بك وهي من خلال فحصي لمعضم الاكسبرتات التي صممتها حضرتك هي بالفعل ممتازة ان احسن اختيار الإعدادات المناسبة لها.*    *وعلي سبيل المثال لا التعيين اكسبيرت* *MR.dollar_Ma Crosses RSI EA** فهو رائع ومن فضل الله وكرمة توصلت لاعدادات مرضية بالنسبة لي ولله الحمد واعتقد انها تناسب الكثيرين لكنه بحاجة لبعض التعديلات ويا ريت لو تعدلها.*    *التعديلات كالتالي:*    *1- اضافة خانة للتايم فريم بحيث يأخد الكسبرت الاشارة من التايم المحدد بالإعدادات فقط حتى وان كان مفتوح على فريم اخر وهذا التعديل ضروري للاكسبرت منعا لحدوث قراءة خاطئة لاشارة البيع او الشراء ان كان مفتوح سهوا على فريم اخر.*    *2- الاكسبرت به خاصية تحديد عدد العقود وهي ممتازة لكن لاحظت أنة يشتري او يبيع من مواقع قريبة من الدخول الاول المطلوب اضافة خانة نحدد بها بعد المسافة بالنقاط بين العقود التي ستفتح. بمعني اذا كانت العملية بيع لا يبيع الا اذا ارتفع السعر بالنقاط المحددة فوق موقع الدخول الاول والثاني اذا كان كنا محديد 3 مواقع والعكس صحيح بالنسبة للشراء لا يشتري الا ان هبط السعر بالنقاط المحددة.*    *(مع التأكيد** ان يبيع او يشتري من الإعدادات المختارة لل* *RSI** وان يكون* *تقاطع الموفنجات ما زال قائم عند كل موقع بيع او شراء**)*   *لاني لاحظت انه يبيع او يشتري باماكن مختلفة عن* *الإعدادات التي وضعتها داخل الاكسبيرت* *لل* *RSI** فياريت تأكد على هذه الجزئية لو سمحت. يعني هو المفروض يشتري كل ما ينزل الي اعدادات الـ* *RSI* *طالما التقاطع قائم والعكس عند البيع.*    *3- اضافة خانة لتحديد مجمل ربح بحيث يغلق جميع العقود ان وصل لمجمل الربح المحدد باذن الله. مع السماح بوضع خانه لفارق نقاط* *Slippage*    *أتمنى ان لا اكون اثقلت عليك الطلبات وان شاء الله سأضع إعدادات بأرباح تتراوح من 30 إلى 40% شهريا ودرو داون من 3 إلى 4.5 % تقريبا بإذن الله*   *ولمحبيه المغامرة اعمل حاليا لاستخلاص إعدادات تصل أرباحها إلى 300% شهريا (مع العلم إن كل شركة بحاجة لاعدادات مختلفة) والوصول لها مجهد فعلا وهذا سبب نجاح الاكسبيرت مع البعض وفشله مع البعض الاخر بسبب اختلاف الشموع وبالتالي اختلاف الاشارات...*    *والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله..*    **

  
السلام عليكم  
اخي MR.dollar 
حبيت اذكرك بهذة المشاركة. وياريت تراجع شروط الاكسبرت بالنسبة للشراء او البيع
(لاني لاحظت ان الاكسبرت لا يلتزم بمواقع الشراء المحدد له من الـ RSI بعد التقاطع) فهل هو يدخل بناء على اغلاق شمعة فوق التقاطع؟  ام انة يدخل عند حدوث التقاطع وغلاق شمعة فوق التقاطع؟ ارجو التأكد من البرمجة لانة برأيي يجب ان يدخل من Rsi وقبل الدخول التأكد ان التقاطق ما زال قائم ندخل من التصحيح منعا للارتداد وبهذا تصبح النتائج افضل بكثير ان شاء الله خاصة بعد عمل Optimization Test. 
ولك الشكر الجزيل مقدما...

----------


## MR.dollar

> السلام عليكم  
> اخي MR.dollar 
> حبيت اذكرك بهذة المشاركة. وياريت تراجع شروط الاكسبرت بالنسبة للشراء او البيع
> (لاني لاحظت ان الاكسبرت لا يلتزم بمواقع الشراء المحدد له من الـ RSI بعد التقاطع) فهل هو يدخل بناء على اغلاق شمعة فوق التقاطع؟  ام انة يدخل عند حدوث التقاطع وغلاق شمعة فوق التقاطع؟ ارجو التأكد من البرمجة لانة برأيي يجب ان يدخل من Rsi وقبل الدخول التأكد ان التقاطق ما زال قائم ندخل من التصحيح منعا للارتداد وبهذا تصبح النتائج افضل بكثير ان شاء الله خاصة بعد عمل Optimization Test. 
> ولك الشكر الجزيل مقدما...[/center]

 الإكسبرت يدخل بناء على تقاطع خطي الموفينج بشرط أن الآر إس آي متوافق مع الدخول ولا يوجد خطأ في الدخول 
والأفضل أن تعود إلى الموضوع الأصلي الذي قمنا بوضع الإكسبرت فيه في حال أردت أي تعديل في الإكسبرت منعا للتشتيت

----------


## manawi

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي الكريم مستر دولار كل عام و انت بخير و جميع الاخوان هنا  :Asvc:  
يا ريت لو عندك إسكربت يكون فيه :  
     Buy \ Sell : with SL, TP & trialling stop 
او    
     Buy \ Sell : with SL &  TP 
و شكرا جزيلا

----------


## dawns_mist

ياريت الموضوع ده يكون موضوع مثبت بالله عليكم يا جماعة لإنه مهم جدا جدا جدا ... لازم يا إدارة المنتدى يكون الموضوع ده مثبت كمرجع لكل المتداولين .

----------


## MAMDOH111

جزاك الله خيرا 
أخى الكريم الغالى اسامه باشا 
على هذا الموضوع الرائع 
وأنا أتفق مع أخى الكريم dawns_mist 
فى تثبيت الموضوع ولكن لى اقتراح وهو 
بدلا من تثبيت مواضيع كثيره فى الصفحة الرئيسية 
يكون هناك فهرس أرشيف من اخراج الرائع اسامه باشا 
يضع فيه المواضيع الهامة بالقسم  
و فهرس آخر لأهم الاكسيبرتات التى حققت نجاح مع الأعضاء 
وفهرس آخر لأهم مواضيع المؤشرات 
ايه رأيكم يابشوات المنتدى

----------


## الخنساء

شكرا على الموضوع اخ اسامة , هل من الممكن التعديل على الاكسبيرت رقم 10 وهو اغلاق الصفقات على ربح معين بالدولار وهي اضافة ايضا الاغلاق على ربح بالنقاط ؟؟ يعني يكون خيار اما ان نحدد الربح بالنقاط او بالدولار مهما كان عدد الصفقات المفتوحة وشكرا لك مقدما ,

----------


## MR.dollar

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته 
> اخي الكريم مستر دولار كل عام و انت بخير و جميع الاخوان هنا  
> يا ريت لو عندك إسكربت يكون فيه :  
>      Buy \ Sell : with SL, TP & trialling stop 
> او    
>      Buy \ Sell : with SL &  TP 
> و شكرا جزيلا

 تفضل جرب الإسكربت المرفق    

> شكرا على الموضوع اخ اسامة , هل من الممكن التعديل على الاكسبيرت رقم 10 وهو اغلاق الصفقات على ربح معين بالدولار وهي اضافة ايضا الاغلاق على ربح بالنقاط ؟؟ يعني يكون خيار اما ان نحدد الربح بالنقاط او بالدولار مهما كان عدد الصفقات المفتوحة وشكرا لك مقدما ,

 سأبحث لك عنه وإذا لم أجده سأعمل على برمجته

----------


## الخنساء

شكرا لم اخ اسامة , يا ريت ان تضيف للاسكبيرت ايضا خيار اخر وهو , ان يفتح صفقات بنفس اتجاه الصفقة الاولى وعلى عدد نقاط معين احدده انا , طبعا الدخول الاول يكون يدوي بدون الاكسبيرت ولكن عندما اضع الاكسبيرت على الشارت ونفرض انني  دخلت في فرصة بيع على اي زوج ما فعندما يترد السعر ضدي 50 نقطة  مثلاان يفتح الاكسبيرت صفقة اخرى واذا ارتد ايضا 50 نقطة اخرى ان يفتح صفقة اخرى يعني يكون لدينا صفقتين غير الصفقة الاولى ,, وعدد نقاط الارتداد تكون خيار احدده انا , وعدد الدخول في صفقات الارتداد يكون خيار احدده انا فاذا كتبت 1 يعني يدخل فقط مرة واحدة بعد الارتداد بالنقاط الذي احدده واذا كتبت 2 يدخل مرتين طبعا هذه غير الصفقة الاولى التي اكون قد فتحتها يدويا ,,, ويا ريت ايضا وجود خيار التحكم بحجم اللوت ,, هذا طبعا مضاف على الطلب الاصلي وهو اكسبيرت غلق الصفقات على الربح المحدد اما بالدولار او عدد النقاط ويكون ايضا خيار , واشكرك مرة اخرى على جهودك اخ اسامة ,

----------


## sakana

> موضوع مجمع لأهم إسكربتات فتح وإغلاق وإدارة الصفقات عسى أن يستفيد منه الجميع 
> الموضوع مترجم من منتدى أجنبي للفائده وفقنا الله وإياكم  
> 1 _  إسكربت إغلاق جميع الصفقات 
> يقوم بإغلاق جميع الصفقات المفتوحه بمجرد وضعه على الشارت  
> 2_  إسكربت إغلاق صفقات الشراء فقط
> يقوم الإسكربت بإغلاق جميع صفقات الشراء بمجرد وضعه على الشارت  
> 3_ إسكربت إغلاق صفقات البيع فقط
> يقوم الإسكربت بإغلاق جميع صفقات البيع بمجرد وضعه على الشارت  
> 4_ إسكربت حذف الأوامر المعلقه 
> ...

 جل السكريبتات غير شغالة ارجو اعادة النظر فيها وشكرا

----------


## MR.dollar

> جل السكريبتات غير شغالة ارجو اعادة النظر فيها وشكرا

 جميع الإسكربتات تعمل بدون مشاكل فقط تأكد من المسار الذي قمت بوضعها فيه وأنك قمت بتفعيل خيار التجارة الآليه

----------


## king of the forex

> موضوع مجمع لأهم إسكربتات فتح وإغلاق وإدارة الصفقات عسى أن يستفيد منه الجميع 
> الموضوع مترجم من منتدى أجنبي للفائده وفقنا الله وإياكم  
> 1 _  إسكربت إغلاق جميع الصفقات 
> يقوم بإغلاق جميع الصفقات المفتوحه بمجرد وضعه على الشارت  
> 2_  إسكربت إغلاق صفقات الشراء فقط
> يقوم الإسكربت بإغلاق جميع صفقات الشراء بمجرد وضعه على الشارت  
> 3_ إسكربت إغلاق صفقات البيع فقط
> يقوم الإسكربت بإغلاق جميع صفقات البيع بمجرد وضعه على الشارت  
> 4_ إسكربت حذف الأوامر المعلقه 
> ...

 *السلام عليكم
الله يعطيك العافية اخي مستر دولار
لي رجاء عندك ان تبرمج حضرتك اكسبرت واحد يضم كل هذه الأكسبرتات فهي مفيدة جدا وبنفس الوقت لو تجمعت باكسبرت واحد تكون فعالة ولا يحدث تشويش عند حالة معينة في البحث عن الأكسبرت المناسب وجزاك الله كل خير*

----------


## tohami

مستر اسامه 
هل يوجد اسكريبت يعطى تنبيه عند ضرب ستوب او هدف او عند تفعل امر معلق

----------


## ساري الليل

الف شكر 
وبارك الله فيك

----------


## MR.dollar

> مستر اسامه 
> هل يوجد اسكريبت يعطى تنبيه عند ضرب ستوب او هدف او عند تفعل امر معلق

 هذا المؤشر قد يؤدي نفس الغرض عن طريق تحديد سعر الهدف والأستوب أو سعر الأمر المعلق   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t96520.html#post1697523

----------


## MR.dollar

> الله يوفقك ويزيدك ان شاء الله 
> ياريت لو ترفق الاعدادات الحالية للاكسبرت حتى تكتمل الفائدة
> وجزاك الله كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك

 تفضل موضوعه   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t103703.html

----------


## htm999

اخي مستر دولار بارك الله فيك بقي لو فيه اكسبيريت يقفل نصف العقود ويضع الاستوب على الدخول وصير الحادي عشر

----------


## almrasl

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## Jmeel

_مستر دولا الأسكربتات  روعة  وجربتها على منصة SIG وشغالة فل    لكن ليه مابتشغلش على منصة فكسول استراليا ؟؟؟_

----------


## بهجت الريس

> *السلام عليكم
> الله يعطيك العافية اخي مستر دولار
> لي رجاء عندك ان تبرمج حضرتك اكسبرت واحد يضم كل هذه الأكسبرتات فهي مفيدة جدا وبنفس الوقت لو تجمعت باكسبرت واحد تكون فعالة ولا يحدث تشويش عند حالة معينة في البحث عن الأكسبرت المناسب وجزاك الله كل خير*

  بعد اذن الأخ اسامة تفضل أخى الأسكربت وبه معظم ما تريده

----------


## Jmeel

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بهجت الريس
					  بعد اذن الأخ اسامة تفضل أخى الأسكربت وبه معظم ما تريده   شكرا لك  اخي   فعلاً  سكريبت  ممتاز   وأهم حاجة  اشتغل  مع منصة فكسول_

----------


## htm999

هل هذا الخيار موجود ؟

----------


## almrasl

شكراااااااااااا

----------


## s.o.s

السلام عليكم 
هل يوجد اكسبيرت بينسخ الصفقات فى اكثر من منصة ارجو من لديه هذا الاكسبيرت ان يرفقه مع كيفية العمل عليه وجزاكم الله خير
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## Jmeel

المرفق اكسبيرت وليس اسكريبت ، وفيه خيارات متعددة للأغلاق ترو  وفالس  لأيقاف او تشغيل الخيار المناسب لما تريد .
ومرفق صورة لشرح  الخيارات ، ارجو أن يكون بفائدة لمن يستخدمه .

----------


## Mohamed.Magdi

متابع

----------


## samibm

> موضوع مجمع لأهم إسكربتات فتح وإغلاق وإدارة الصفقات عسى أن يستفيد منه الجميع 
> الموضوع مترجم من منتدى أجنبي للفائده وفقنا الله وإياكم  
> 1 _  إسكربت إغلاق جميع الصفقات 
> يقوم بإغلاق جميع الصفقات المفتوحه بمجرد وضعه على الشارت  
> 2_  إسكربت إغلاق صفقات الشراء فقط
> يقوم الإسكربت بإغلاق جميع صفقات الشراء بمجرد وضعه على الشارت  
> 3_ إسكربت إغلاق صفقات البيع فقط
> يقوم الإسكربت بإغلاق جميع صفقات البيع بمجرد وضعه على الشارت  
> 4_ إسكربت حذف الأوامر المعلقه 
> ...

 مستر دولار هل يوجد سكريبت اغلاق صفقات بيع زوج معين و سكريبت اغلاق صفقات شراء زوج معين 
الموجودين بالموضوع يغلقو صفقات كل الازواج 
تحياتي لك

----------


## emad009

غلق الصفقات كلها على ربح معين  الاسكريب  لا يستجيب  
Close OPEN Orders - In PROFIT EA

----------


## mego5

مشكور على هذا الموضوع

----------


## abobkr2030

هل تستطيع اضافه خيار على الاكسبيرت الرائع اللي ضم كل شي وهي إذا شريت او بعت صفقه يدوي طبعا تحط خانه وهي وضع أمر معلق للصفقات اليدويه مع خيار .. عدد الاوامر...خيار عدد النقاط ..والاوامر تكون بنفس العقد اللي فتحته ع الصفقه الاولى مثال فتحت شراء بعقد 0.10 الاوامر تكون بنفس العقد 
كذالك إضافة الهدف والستوب مثلا فتحت صفقة يدوي ومع نفس الوقت اللي فتحت فيها الصفقه اليدوي أنا اصلن حطيت 10 اوامر معلقة على بعد 10 نقاط مجرد ما أحط الهدف والستوب على الصفقه اليدوي هو تلقائيا يحطها على الاوامر المعلقه اللي تنفذت معه

----------


## abobkr2030

وعندي فكرة هي تتمحور ع الاضافة اللي طرحتها ان الامر المعلق يكون له خانه تحدد كم عدد الاوامر  .... مثال 10 اوامر ... خيار ثاني الاوامر ع بعد كم نقطه .. مثال 30 نقطه ... طيب أنا حطيت 10 اوامر اريدها تكون ع بعد نقطه أمر يعني من 30 نقطه أمر واحد عدى الى تراجع الى 31 نقطه أمر ثاني يعني العشر الاوامر تكون من بعد 30 نقطه الى 40 نقطه كل نقطه يكون عندها أمر فرضا حطيت في خانه عدد الاوامر 20 أمر يفتح ع بعد انعكاس 30 نقطه مجرد مايوصل الانعكاس الى 30 نقطه يفعل الأمر الى انعكاس 50 نقطه يصير 20امر تنفذت ع بعد عشرين نقطه من الامر المعلق اتمنى وصلت المعلومه ولو احد عنده اكسبيرت يرسله لنا او الأخ مستر يضيف هالخاصيه مع ترو وفلس

----------


## abobkr2030

كمان يكون اضافه مهمه وتكون قوية انه أضع عدد الاوامر 20 مثلا 
عدد النقاط الانعكاسيه 30 نقطه 
الاوامر خيار تحط بعد 30 نقطه الأمر يكون كل نقطه أمر مع خيار تغير عدد نقاط الاوامر مثلا يكون بعد الانعكاس 30 نقطه كل 3 نقاط أمر معلق 
والخيار يكون فارغ كل ماعليك هو تضع عدد النقاط اللي ابي الاوامر تكون فيها لأنه صعب جدا جدا أضع 10 اوامر معلقة وتكون كلها في سعر واحد لابد يكون بينها فرق ولو بنقطه وحده ع الاقل وهذا الأمر يعود للمتداول ونظريته

----------


## abobkr2030

حاولت أضيف خاصية أخرى على اكسبيرت ولاكن الملف مغلق وش الحل الخاصيه اللي ذكرتها في تعليقي ع موضوع الاكسبيرت الرائع

----------

